# Making picture frames with a multi profile bit



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Hi there

I've just ordered a multi profile bit primarily to make picture frames but I was wondering if perhaps I needed a more specific bit like any one of these for instance;

mlcswoodworking website / MLCS molding plane profile cutters

(sorry can't post URLs yet)

Thanks.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

cagenuts said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've just ordered a multi profile bit primarily to make picture frames but I was wondering if perhaps I needed a more specific bit like any one of these for instance;
> 
> ...


Hi Hilton - I like picture frames - gives me an excuse to dabble with different profile combinations. I did get a triple beading bit which makes for a neat outside edge to the frame but you would be surprised what you can do combining various profiles. 
The first one was done with a 1/4" straight bit and a classical molding bit. The second was done with a triple beading bit, both on #2 (or 3) pine. 
You could also pic up some other profiles here for some reasonable money:
Super Carbide Tools items - Get great deals on Single bit, 2 pc Set items on eBay Stores!


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Nice frames John!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Howdy Hilton...

the great thing about picture frames is that you can use just about anything you have on hand to make one. You most certainly have your traditional looks and profiles but why limit yourself to these? As John eluded to above, just go at it and experiment with whatcha got. I get in the mood from time to time to make a few frames and enjoy laminating scraps to make the frame out of. Figured woods make great frames as well. 
Picture frame rabbet bits give the frame a nice professionally finished look with very little effort. 
MLCS picture frame and cornice router bits
Do a little practice work on your 45's with some scraps. Nothing worse than going to alot of effort to make great looking frame work, only to have problems getting the 
corners dead on...

have at it...*S*


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Thanks very much for the feedback. You are right, a lot of frames these days are made from all sorts of wood and design so I guess it's a case of use what you have.

Thanks again.


----------



## cyber7 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi CageNutz 
I am from Cape Town and just started with routing. I just completed a big project joining two workbenches together for the purpose of frames and more. (Check my other post...)

One question:
Where do you get your router-bits from? In Cape Town they are very scarce and very pricy!

For my router-table I am using super-wood, but found someone supplying perspex (8mm) and two block is (30cm*20cm) only R38. (About $4). I will use two for different size bits...

Cheers
Aubrey
Cape Town


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Been wanting to do some of that, John that is some good work, gives me some ideas for down the line.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

cyber7 said:


> Where do you get your router-bits from? In Cape Town they are very scarce and very pricy!


Pricey is not the word, rip-off is!

Thanks to BJ who pointed me to the MLCS website, I bought a couple of Katana spiral bits and a cool stackable slot cutter set. Cost me about R2100 but if available here would be around R10000. I have a colleague visiting family in the US so I took the opportunity to bring some bits back.

Maybe check with MLCS because they claim to ship worldwide and even with import duties and transport costs, a bulk order may still be way cheaper.

Good like with the frames.


----------

